# Boatbuilding schools?



## ingo1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a boatbuilding school in Spain. Since my Spanish is not good enough, it would be great to have an English-speaking school / course.

Many thanks,
Ingo


----------



## pastis (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello Ingo,

In the North, next to San sebastien is a town called Pasais San Pedro. Victor Hugo once lived there. In this town is a boat building museu run by a man called Xabier (Piru) He speaks english very well and does alot of interesting projects around the world. They build traditional boats from many different cultures. Xabier has alot of information on the boat building of Spain. Call the tourist office and get the number from them. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## ingo1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

@pastis: great, thanks very much!


----------

